# YT 3000 Oil Blowing out Drain Hose



## kaseytheki (Apr 15, 2013)

Greetings,

I have a 3 year old Craftsman YT 3000. 

I am running into an issue with OIL blowing out the rubber oil drain hose on the side of the motor. Also, when you remove the dip stick on the top of the motor after it was running, a small amount of white smoke comes out. It isn’t a ton of smoke but almost like a little steam.

We just changed the oil a couple of weeks ago. The level on the dip stick reads right where it is supposed to. There isn’t and oil is going into the carburetor or exhaust.

What could be causing the oil to blow back up and out of the rubber drain hose??
Thanks


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

kaseytheki said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have a 3 year old Craftsman YT 3000.
> 
> ...


Just a couple of things come to mind before my second cup of coffee.

Head gasket leaking compression gas internally into the crankcase or the PVC valve not functioning correctly.

If a cylinder (s) leak down test proves normal then the PVC valve would be suspect.


----------



## deerecat570 (Apr 16, 2013)

It's got to be some type of pressure build up


----------

